# Do little girls NEED panties?



## monkaha (Jan 22, 2004)

DD (3.5) has decided she likes to be free. :LOL There are many days where she doesn't want to wear panties. I think it might be at least partly because she keeps getting them on backwards. With help, she doesn't mind wearing them, but when she gets herself dressed, she just skips 'em. So is there any reason she needs to wear them? Is it just a cultural habit? Or is there a hygine reason?

Thanks!


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

My Mom has always told me panties were made when it wasn't easy to wash your clothes. But, it was easy to wash panties, because they were small and easy to dry. So, you would smell up your panties and then wash them and your clothes would stay cleaner longer. Now, that it is so easy to wash clothes, panties are more of a habit than a necessity.

The only concern I would have about dd is if she is still in that age where she would flash her panties (if she had any on) If she is aware and would keep her body covered, I don't think I would care.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

I go commando frequently, and have since childhood. As an adult, it is comfy and DH loves it, esp. when I wear skirts. As a child, it was simply comfortable.

I see no problem with it.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

hlkm2e made me think. Washing your clothes less often does make them last longer and consume less detergent, energy, water, etc. But, with a three year old, you have to wash often anyway.

Also, I do admit to occasionally getting pinched by the crotch of my pants. That's not fun, but not particularly painful.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

In this day and age, if she's wearing a skirt or dress outside, I think she should wear them. My 4yo hates them too, and I don't care in the house, or if she's wearing pants, but otherwise she has to. Unfair, I know. It also makes others uncomfortable.


----------



## darkstar (Sep 8, 2003)

I dont wear panties and dd doesnt either...Unless like IrishMommy said she is wearing a skirt or dress outside. Sometimes she choses to wear them, most of the time she dosent.








darkstar


----------



## mommykof5 (Mar 15, 2005)

My 4 yo son hates underwear and I made a deal with him if he goes to the dr he has to put them on. My 3 yo dd also does not like to wear them. In the house I do not mind out in public she has to put them on until we get home. Both of my dd has/ had kidney reflux and often got uti's . When my olest dd was little and now with the 3 yo girls sometimes get the crotch of their undies wet. Mine would often get yeast infections. It is very humid and hot here also because of the anibiotics for the uti's. Our dr said it was better for them to go "commando" sice this allowed the area to air out and stay dry. Since we "let go" of societies "norms" my dd have had a lot less yeast infections since they no longer sit in panties that are damp from dribble or sweat. Hope it helps.


----------



## peaceful herbivore (Mar 17, 2005)

I think panties are so silly and overrated. I go commando almost all the time unless I am in a shorter skirt, I don't want to flash anyone!! Now that I am pregnant I wear them a bit more because of tiny leaks







: but that comes with the territory!

I wouldn't make my daughter wear them at all unless she was in a dress, because we all know little girls are not the most concious of who and where they are unintentionally flashing while playing etc...and there are some sick people...

Otherwise, I wouldn't care.


----------



## greenmama (Feb 8, 2002)

One other consideration. My dd (5yo)will "fiddle" every chance she gets. This is accepted at home, but it makes me uncomfortable out. The way I limit it is limiting easy access. Although I admit panties aren't much of an inhibitor. If we are going to be somewhere that I will be really uncomfortable by fiddling she has to wear pants or tights. Although I don't tell her that is why she has to wear them.


----------



## faythe (Oct 2, 2003)

The only other consideration I would add is how well does she clean herself after using the bathroom? My dd's are still fairly new to the wiping game, and I would rather they wear panties to catch the dribbles (or worse) that they miss.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

If she doesn't wear dresses, I'd say fine. If she does wear dresses, I'd talk her into some kind of little shorts or something. Folks can get weirded out if little girls's "flash" them.


----------



## farmer mama (Mar 9, 2004)

My dd (5) is a panty-free as well. We do have some nice bike-style shorts for when she wears dresses out and about, because she is a big climber. The only time it has come up was when MIL was helping dd get dressed and I hear MIL say "You don't like to wear underwear?!" and dd replies, "Well neither does mommy."


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

a panty free dd here. For her it's a waist issue. She won't wear shorts, pants, jeans, etc. It's been going on for about a year. It all started with wanted her diaper off at night. I tried not to make them too bulky but a diaper for a 3yr at bedtime is kinda hard not to make bulky.
dd mostly wears overalls (long or short depending on weather). For some very quick errands I would let her go out with just a dress on. Recently what has been working is a dance leotard under dresses. I was afraid it would be too complicated for her to go to the bathroom at school but she does very well. I'm trying to buy dresses that can be pulled over the head so she won't need help when she starts K. So many kid dresses **** have zippers/buttons in the back. The last thing I want is a teacher having to unzip her. At her last pre-school she was very vocal to the class about how she hates panties. I talked to her MD and was told as long as we could manage therapy wasn't necessary. I think she might be getting better as she loved trying on a bathing suit at Target that had a grass skirt with it. It was actually too small and she still loved it.


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cool_mom*
At what age do girls learn to be "ladylike" in a dress or skirt?

Um... sometimes never.







:


----------



## levar (Jan 28, 2002)

One reason for girls, ladies, women to wear an "under-garment" is that you CAN wash undies in HOT water and dry them in HOT air to kill the bacteria that builds up. Cool water and cool dry (that you would use with, for example, demim pants) DO NOT kill the bacteria, for example, that causes yeast infection (in vagina as well as anus, same meds etc) and can lead to UTIs as well as other things. FYI this holds true for socks too since "Athletes Foot" is pretty much a yeast infection of the foot. Same meds are used, etc. And of course this goes for boys too since they can get the same infections.

Personally, I would also incourage children to use underwear to keep poop-stains and pee-stains from garments. Children are not 100% about wiping from the day they use the toilet... And washing pants in HOT water and air really "takes the life out of them" faster than I can personally afford.


----------



## jillywilson (Nov 21, 2003)

If putting them on the right way is an issue, try making a small dot or x on the inside of the waistband in the FRONT with a laudry marker or Sharpie. That way she can see the mark and match it up with her belly button to know which way they go.


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

I didn't start wearing underwear until I was 16. If I wore a skirt, I just had on nylons or tights with no underwear. No problem at all...

But later the crotch of my jeans started to bug me and I wanted to go out without nylons, so I took up the underwear habit.


----------



## raleigh_mom (Jan 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jillywilson*
If putting them on the right way is an issue, try making a small dot or x on the inside of the waistband in the FRONT with a laudry marker or Sharpie. That way she can see the mark and match it up with her belly button to know which way they go.

I put iron ons on DD1's first set of underwear. They were great. And now I sew a button on the front of her underwear. It helps me distinguish the size and owner when sorting laundry now that her sister has started wearing underwear sometimes, and helps her find the front easily. The button doesn't seem to bother her, snd she got to pick the color. (Pink)


----------



## Pagan_princess (Jul 17, 2004)

If we are home, I don't make my girls wear them, but when they go to school, or we have to go out in public then yes, I do make them wear them. My mom always told me the purpose of wearing them is that in case you get in an accident and have to go to the hospital, then no one would see your private parts. I know now that that isn't the exact truth, but hmm...

My daughter are still learning to sit and walk like "Ladies" while wearing skirts and dresses, so I do make them wear them in public. To many perverts out there too.


----------



## myrrhmaid (Aug 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raleigh_mom*
And now I sew a button on the front of her underwear.

:LOL this made me laugh! when we were kids-if we said *so* my mom would say-'sew buttons on your underwear, zippers are out of style'.
we are 'anti-panti'. i recently heard panties decrease circulation to important lymph glands in the groin. i have commandered some of dh's boxers and those are comfy. when dd out of dipes we are going to use boxers on her too.
~nak~


----------



## Terpatude (Nov 19, 2004)

Both DD and I go commando most of the time..She is 11 and has never really liked the feel of undies..she is capable of cleaning herself well and she will wear them if she wears a dress. I hate them...


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

I forfeited undies a few years ago. It didn't matter how I washed them they irritated me a lot and I hated the feeling of them. Doesn't matter if theya re the right size or the wrong size they cut into my sides and left marks in my skin that I wasn't comfortable with. DH loves it!!!! When we met this last summer he about had a heart attack when he felt the lack of undies there.







:

I suppose when it comes time to deal with it I'll let my daughter decide for herself. If she feels better without them than so be it.


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

I wouldn't worry too much about perverts as a reason for underwear. If there are perverts around, putting your dd in underwear will not make her safe. It's not like the lack of underwear will make her more unsafe.

As for the hospital, I guess there are some people who leave the hospital all embarrassed about their underwear, but I'm not one of them.


----------



## jannan (Oct 30, 2002)

i think little girls should wear underwear.. it is just the proper thing to do. one time in was at the park and these two little girls were running around , jumping ...their skirts flying up ........and they had no underwear on! do i , or anyone else need to see their vulvas? no, so put underwear on.. i bet child molesters would love that.

please , put under wear on your daughters.....


----------



## sphinx (Mar 13, 2003)

yes. I think they need something covering their orifices (baby boxers are fine!). My perspective is mainly hygiene. I have a big sheepdog who sheds and wood floors that are always dusty no matter what I do. If my 5 year old dd sat around on the floor naked I shudder to think what we'd find at bathtime. She's not the best at wiping either. Also, I worry about her possibly hurting herself, getting cut by a microscopic shard of glass or a random bead finding its way in there or something. Third, I think the modesty aspect is also important in terms of keeping her safe from unwanted sexual attention. However if she was getting yeast infections from wetness as one pp mentioned, I would be sure to help her stay dry, make plenty of airing time, and have her change panties often.


----------



## Mallory (Jan 2, 2002)

I agree that probably little girls out in public in skirts or dresses need something on underneath (shorts or panties or tights-something), but we don't wear underware much around here, although I just have boys now I wouldn't make a girl wear panties either, I don't.


----------



## Autumnschild (Jul 20, 2004)

My 3yo dd likes to wear panties under clothes, unless they ride up (usually from being put on backward) She gets upset if I put pants on her without panties.

I have a hard time keeping any clothes on her at all while we're at home. I don't have a problem with nudity, just that she is preoccupied with certain body parts when they aren't covered...and I can tell it makes dh uncomfortable, which makes me uncomfortable. I try to pick out cute panties that she'll want to wear around the house.

I would definitely make her wear them with dresses to prevent flashing. I'm afraid of the pervs. But if she insisted on not wearing them with pants, what can I say? I go commando often and would be a hypocrite to tell her she couldn't!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *myrrhmaid*
:LOL this made me laugh! when we were kids-if we said *so* my mom would say-'sew buttons on your underwear, zippers are out of style'.

Dh says this to me every time I say "so"...drives me nuts!


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

I guess it depends on how often you wash pants. Unless they fall in the mud my kids get two days wear out of a pair of jeans before they are washed, I do the same thing. If you aren't wearing panties then your pants become your panties. Also, think about NOT donating your used pants to other people or stores if you don't use undies. In dresses I wouldn't make my child wear undies in the house IF the dress was long enough that she didn't have her bare bottom on the furniture, thus making the furniture become her underwear. Girls and women have vaginal secretions. I have kids in my house all of the time, what if they to drop a cracker on on the couch and then pick it up and eat it? It would be really gross if bare vulvas regularlly occupied that surface. We're a nudie family too, lol. But in the evenings when we're hanging out nekkid (as dh calls it) we put beach towels over the seats of the couches.

-Heather


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

On a side note: My children hardly ever wear underwear to bed, they just wear pjs. The other day my son accidentally zipped his penis up in his sleeper. He now chooses to wear boxers under his pajamas.

-Heather


----------



## charmarty (Jan 27, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jannan*
i think little girls should wear underwear.. it is just the proper thing to do. one time in was at the park and these two little girls were running around , jumping ...their skirts flying up ........and they had no underwear on! do i , or anyone else need to see their vulvas? no, so put underwear on.. i bet child molesters would love that.

please , put under wear on your daughters.....

NIce friggin comment Janan! Geeze!!!!! Boy oh boy.... you take the cake!


----------



## charmarty (Jan 27, 2002)

Underwear is not an issue in our house. If they want to wear them, they wear them. If they don't then they don't. We have not come across the issue of skirts and such yet. My kids arent all that into dresses. They are much like thier mom was!









Personally for me, I wear undies when I need to, an don't when I don't KWIM? Commando is DEFinately my first choice. I like to let my Yoni BREATH!


----------



## lauraess (Mar 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *levar*
One reason for girls, ladies, women to wear an "under-garment" is that you CAN wash undies in HOT water and dry them in HOT air to kill the bacteria that builds up. Cool water and cool dry (that you would use with, for example, demim pants) DO NOT kill the bacteria, for example, that causes yeast infection (in vagina as well as anus, same meds etc) and can lead to UTIs as well as other things. FYI this holds true for socks too since "Athletes Foot" is pretty much a yeast infection of the foot. Same meds are used, etc. And of course this goes for boys too since they can get the same infections.

Personally, I would also incourage children to use underwear to keep poop-stains and pee-stains from garments. Children are not 100% about wiping from the day they use the toilet... And washing pants in HOT water and air really "takes the life out of them" faster than I can personally afford.

-It is my understanding that not wearing undies for many women has been helpful in controlling yeast. As far as Uti's this may be different, i can see your point with sanitary measures- although we've been pantifree for sometime and not once a problem.
~L


----------



## momea (Nov 22, 2001)

in a word - pinworms

where i'm from if you sit in the dirt with nothin' on you'll be scratching in the night pretty soon after!


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momea*
in a word - pinworms

where i'm from if you sit in the dirt with nothin' on you'll be scratching in the night pretty soon after!










And then if you hang out nekkid in your house you're whole family and everyone that visits will be exposed to pinworms and probably catch them....


----------



## farmer mama (Mar 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momea*
in a word - pinworms

where i'm from if you sit in the dirt with nothin' on you'll be scratching in the night pretty soon after!










WARNING: TALKING ABOUT WORMS

What? Pinworms live in the intestine and are spread via eggs through human to human contact (eggs laid around anus, and another person has to injest these eggs, strangely this happens very easily). I have never heard of getting them through soil. Pinworms and other worms have to be ingested, except for a few like hookworm which is usually gotten while barefoot (don't panic, it is usually in tropical environments), as you get it through the skin.

Anyhow, I am a fan of letting our bodies breathe, and we have never had any problems with UTIs.


----------



## liawbh (Sep 29, 2004)

Yes they are usually caught by ingesting, but they can get on fingers from a number of places. From KidsHealth

Quote:

Contaminated fingers can carry pinworm eggs to many different surfaces, including: bed linens, towels, clothing (especially underwear and pajamas), toilets and bathroom fixtures, drinking glasses and eating utensils, toys, sandboxes, and food. Pinworm eggs are able to live on a surface for 2 to 3 weeks.
Also, there are a couple other ways to get them. From Dr Greene

Quote:

Occasionally the story goes a little differently. Sometimes a child can inhale airborne eggs and become infected that way. Every now and then the eggs will hatch on the skin of the buttocks, and the immature larvae will crawl back through the anus, up into the rectum and eventually arrive in the colon. Also, the eggs can hatch on the skin of girls and the larvae crawl into the vagina instead of the rectum. This happens in up to 20% of girls with pinworms (Nelson's Textbook of Pediatrics, Saunders 1996). The vaginal pinworms usually die out with no outside help.


----------



## FullCream (Mar 24, 2004)

If I'm wearing a skirt or a dress, or trousers that will be washed after that wear, I go commando. I never wear undies to bed (used to for AF, but don't have to worry about that since the hysterectomy), even as a child (and I'm pretty sure that mum never did/has either). DD always wears undies during the day. Never at night.

Since I stopped wearing undies every day (in conjunction with some dietary modifications), I've stopped getting yeast infections









Whatever is comfortable for the child in my book.


----------



## cool_mom (Mar 20, 2005)

Let's not forget that if a girl wears pants but no panties, then she might reveal a little "plumber's crack" when she sits down (LOL)


----------



## lauraess (Mar 8, 2002)

A little plumber's crack







:
figure you're kiddin' cool_mom but anyway, Im thinkin when they're wearing the liitle jeans w/o their panties we should make sure they dont sit down :nana:
~L


----------



## myjulybabes (Jun 24, 2003)

I have the opposite problem. Dd won't go without panties for anything. I'd really rather she slept without them at least. Like FullCream, I've found sleeping without underwear really cuts down on yeast infections. And in the "very minor problem, but slightly annoying anyway" category, she always ends up with her underwear hanging out her leotard at gymnastics. (the leo isn't cut THAT high, she just prefers to wear her panties a size too big). Do you suppose there's any good way to encourage her to go commando occasionally?

Now, back to the main question-- I think if the child isn't ending up with irritation from the fabric of their pants (I simply cannot go commando in jeans.......OUCH!) and not flashing the world, it's not a big deal to not wear underwear. I generally wash our underwear in warm water, not hot, and have not had any issues with infection or irritation, so I don't see why that would happen with the pants I also wash in warm water. If you really want them to wear underwear, maybe try buying them in a bigger size so they are nice and roomy, or maybe try boxers or the "boyshorts" style panties.


----------



## lauraess (Mar 8, 2002)

Myjulybabies: well, im sorry your little girl must always wear undies... lol..
Maybe if she see's mama 'free' and you tell her her bottom can 'breathe' better without she will follow your lead. Maybe you've tried that.
-you could try the stern-mama-who-doesnt-like-undies-all-the-time approach: "You will NOT wear undies to bed, with leggings, shorts, or leotards from now on." Then, maybe she will learn to like it.








~L


----------



## loudmama (Mar 12, 2005)

My DD won't w/o underwear. Keep telling her that she doesn't need them for bed, but she HAS to wear them. She knows I don't wear underwear with my jammies!

L


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

I'm cool with dd wearing no panties unless we go to our very crowded neighborhood playground and she's in a skirt. It's just outside my comfort zone. I wouldn't judge a child or parent if I saw a kid with no panties. I'm not offended by the human body.


----------

